# Language spoken by Esca (North of Britain)



## 082486

hi...

Did anyone watch the movie The Eagle? (Channing Tatum & Jamie Bell)
Based on the story, Esca is from North of Britain and he can speak the language of the people there...
Can anybody tell me what language was that?

They have this scene where Esca was talking to a young boy from the tribe of the Seal (dnt know if its correct) people before they escaped...I want to know what they are talking about...
Another scene, before the young boy's throat was cut, the leader of tribe called Esca and said something...I want to know what he said too...

And is it true that there are tribes like that in Britain (before and until now) ?


----------



## CapnPrep

082486 said:


> Can anybody tell me what language was that?


The actors speak Scottish Gaelic.


----------



## 082486

thanks...   
there was no translation, that is why i don't understand what they were saying...


----------



## JLP1989

Rough Translation for the Boy and Esca:

Boy: Esca, are you leaving?

Esca: Yes. 

Boy: Can I go with you?

Esca: Go back to your family.

Boy: My father will be angry.

Esca: You tell him, when he wakes, that Esca's sorry but he has to go now. Not until he wakes do you understand?


Rough Translation of the Seal Prince and Esca:

Seal Prince: Esca, this is what happens to those who betray their own people. (Slits the boy's throat).


----------



## L'irlandais

082486 said:


> ...
> 
> And is it true that there are tribes like that in Britain (before and until now) ?


Hello,
Little is know of the Pict tribes in the year 102AD.  The existence of a "Seal" tribe (based on the Inuit in the film) is purely fanciful.



> "Orkn" Old Norse for "seal" first evoked for the *Orkney Islands* in 9 century AD, so historically a bit out ;  let's call it artistic licence.



While it's true that the language used in the film was Scottish Gaelic, I believe it is used as a stand-in for Pictish, (since we no longer known how to speak that tongue.)

Does anyone know if the book by *Rosemary Sutcliff* (written in 1954) contains any lines in Scottish Gaelic.


----------



## Auflauf

L'irlandais said:


> Does anyone know if the book by *Rosemary Sutcliff* (written in 1954) contains any lines in Scottish Gaelic.



My favourite book as a child! From what I remember, it does not contain any Scottish Gaelic though.

Whilst the filmmakers may have decided to use Scottish Gaelic (standing in for Pictish), it's interesting to note that historically it was not the only language spoken around Hadrian's Wall - tribes in the region that is today Northern England/South of Scotland spoke a form of Brythoneg (early Welsh) which is close enough to the modern-day version that this native speaker can still partially understand it.


----------



## 082486

wow... 
I'm amazed by the information you all gave... 
Thank you so much for the translation and the information you all gave...
I really appreciate it... ♥ ♥ ♥


----------

